# PCV Upgrade / Suction Jet Pump Delete --- Questions



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

While replacing the valve cover gasket on my car (2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T, AWP, 09A), I discovered that despite VW saying my PCV system was fine during a coil pack recall, it's far from it. 

I barely touched and broke the breather tube 06A103213AF that connects from the large Y-Pipe coming off of the VCG to the PCV. The worst part is that the bottom end of it was already broken, with very old clumps of oil and sand caked in that area. Obviously happened a long time ago, not 200 miles ago when I got the coil packs done. For the last year, I've been getting a sputtering sound at idle, less pull at the top of boost, soft braking, less fuel mileage. _Is this all caused by breather malfunctions?_

With all the research since breaking that hose, it makes sense to replace as many hoses as possible while I'm in there, along with the suction jet pump - 058133753D (latest revision as of this post date, if you need the part #). 

I'm planning on using the 034 kit:

Breather Hose Kit, Mk4 1.8T, Reinforced Silicone	$102.50

Valve Cover Breather Hose - (06A 103 221BH / 06A 103 221AN)
Block to Intake Manifold Hose - (06A 103 221BK)
T-Hose - (06A 103 24)
Block Breather Tube - (06A 103 213F)
Valve Cover Breather Tube - (06A 103 213AF)
PCV Valve (035 103 245A) 

_Does this kit eliminate the suction jet pump or not?_ If it doesn't, are there any hoses connected to the suction pump that need to be replaced along with it? The VW near me only sells the piece as part of a $150 kit. I couldn't figure out on the forums. _Do the related pieces need to be replaced or not?_

Sorry for the longest post in history, been studying this PCV system for a couple days and it's driving me friggin CRAZY. 

Thanks!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Shoot INA a PM on this forum, 

Or send the question directly to 034, they're decent at getting back to you.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Whats a "suction jet pump"? I thought there was no vacuum pump on our cars.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

it's a small piece of plastic under the intake.


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> Whats a "suction jet pump"? I thought there was no vacuum pump on our cars.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2725794


----------



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

It's the piece from that link, but its up to revision "D".

Info anybody?


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

I've installed one of these - It does not. Just the hoses that run below/around. If you have an AWP motor, I don't think the suction jet pump is even affected by this kit.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you just run a catch can? or does California emissions prevent that?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

DMVDUB said:


> Can you just run a catch can? or does California emissions prevent that?


I bet you could use a catch can if you used tubing that had VW labels on it. They failed me for having hose labeled 'Goodyear Emissions Hose' in my car. They said it needed a CARB label or an OEM mfg label on it. You can't use generic hose in emissions equipment.

Total bull. I'm gonna get my car registered out of state one of these days.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

groggory said:


> I bet you could use a catch can if you used tubing that had VW labels on it. They failed me for having hose labeled 'Goodyear Emissions Hose' in my car. They said it needed a CARB label or an OEM mfg label on it. You can't use generic hose in emissions equipment.
> 
> Total bull. I'm gonna get my car registered out of state one of these days.


:what: Wow, that's astounding. CA really has their **** together. (Smell that sarcasm?)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Andaloons said:


> :what: Wow, that's astounding. CA really has their **** together. (Smell that sarcasm?)


Smells like green farts.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the suction pump is separate from the main pcv hoses you are replacing. 
I am replacing mine today, as its shot:thumbup:


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

How do you know if the suction jet pump is defective? what are the symptoms or problems?



Slimjimmn said:


> the suction pump is separate from the main pcv hoses you are replacing.
> I am replacing mine today, as its shot:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

cold start misfire, very hard brake pedal


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

thank you.



Slimjimmn said:


> cold start misfire, very hard brake pedal


----------



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

After doing most of my PCV system ^^^ look above, I discovered some bad inline check valves and a couple of small vacuum leaks, one of the bad check valves was the one that comes off of the small angled side nipple on the suction jet pump. I used revision D - 058133753D and it still looks fine on the outside. I'm wondering if non checky check valves could have caused the internals on the suction jet pump to go bad, as I'm still having rough idle, lean codes etc after repairing everything else. 

What do you think? :banghead:


----------

